# running tally 4.5 in win xp



## mohit_sunbeach (Nov 16, 2006)

sir, 
i want to run my tally4.5 on windows xp, but it give a error as 
"insuffecient files provided by dos "


----------



## vasulic (Nov 16, 2006)

I think the only solution to this problem is either go for  windows based tally or downgrade your window to 98.


----------



## mohit_sunbeach (Nov 16, 2006)

i installed 98 2day but still tally is notr running
same error is coming


----------



## BP Srivastava (Jan 10, 2008)

tally4.5 can be run in window xp with vertual pc 2004 but when tried to take printout with a DMP it prints very slow can anybody give the solution for this problem


----------



## magneticme200 (Jan 11, 2008)

can anybody pls alaborate how do i use tally 4.5 with 'vertual pc 2004'???

and frm whre do i get vertual pc 2004?
i do not take print outs with tally i just manage accounts...so i shall assume that evrything will work fine?

thnks in advance

manan


----------



## lucky_dadoo (Mar 21, 2008)

how t o run tally 4.5 in xp or how to convert data of tally 4.5 into 5.4 or higher version


----------



## Akshay (Mar 21, 2008)

Try running tally 4.5 using dosbox. Dunno if it will work but u can give it a try.


----------



## sajjukhan (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes Old school days came back again. Now you can run Tally 4.5, Tally4.5 (dos version) under windows xp with "Run Tally" utility available with me. There is no need to install Virtual PC (VPC2007) or VMWare Workstation. Just double click on Run Tally icon from Desktop and see the magic. How? just email me at emraan.khan@rediffmail.com.


----------



## rkt_gkp (Apr 28, 2008)

I want to run tally4.5 on win XP. Help me please.



lucky_dadoo said:


> how t o run tally 4.5 in xp or how to convert data of tally 4.5 into 5.4 or higher version


. Help me please.


----------



## ankitarora23 (Jun 25, 2008)

sajjukhan said:


> Yes Old school days came back again. Now you can run Tally 4.5, Tally4.5 (dos version) under windows xp with "Run Tally" utility available with me. There is no need to install Virtual PC (VPC2007) or VMWare Workstation. Just double click on Run Tally icon from Desktop and see the magic. How? just email me at emraan.khan@rediffmail.com.


 
please send me  the run tally utility bcoz i m using virtual pc 2004
and it does  not work well
regards
ankit


----------

